
The peculiarity of Malbolge is that it was designed to be the worst possible programming language - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malbolge
======
pius
Haha. Two choice quotes about the language:

 _Malbolge was so difficult to understand when it arrived that it took two
years for the first Malbolge program to appear. The program was not even
written by a human being: it was generated by a beam search algorithm designed
by Andrew Cooke and implemented in Lisp._

and

 _Malbolge's probably biggest piece of evilness comes from the encryption of
instructions as they are executed. That encryption, fortunately, has a few
weaknesses that make writing Malbolge programs feasible._

------
aston
The cryptanalysis of Malbolge is pretty impressive. At the end he even
suggests some changes that would make the language even more difficult.

<http://www.lscheffer.com/malbolge.shtml>

------
meat-eater
Way better than lolcode :)

